# Book: Making the Corps



## Kurt V (Feb 14, 2008)

How many of you Jarheads have read this book by Thomas Ricks? I first read it back in 1997 when it came out and just finished it again last night. A great book on Boot Camp at Parris Island. It even has a chapter on a few of the Marines that made it and a few recruits that didn't. I would highly recommend it even if you aren't a Marine.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Never read this one, but Boot was pretty good.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 15, 2008)

I read it.  Thought it was pretty good.  I think having a reporter in their midst changed the platoon dynamics, but it may have just been the fact that I went to boot camp so long ago...


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Feb 26, 2008)

0699, I'm trying to make out which ANGLICO unit you are with.

I just got done checking in with 3rd ANGLICO and waiting for my orders to Ft Sill.

Formerly with Wpns Co 2/5.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm with 2D.  It's hard to see the logo as I had to really shrink it down to fit...

Are you changing to 0861?


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes.


----------

